# New GTX 560



## ajish (Apr 30, 2012)

i want to buy a new nvidia GTX 560 graphic card........... i have Corsair 500w PSU... Is it enough for GTX 560????????? Pls reply......


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya, the PSU is enough. But do post your full configuration like details of CPU, Motherboard etc.


----------



## ajish (May 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ya, the PSU is enough. But do post your full configuration like details of CPU, Motherboard etc.



my config:
i3 2100,corsair 6GB RAM,1GB Zotac GT 520, Asus P8H61-MLX motherboard, WD 910GB HDD, Corsair CX 500W


----------



## dibya_kol (May 3, 2012)

ur rig is good enogh for 560. Go for it.


----------



## ajish (Jun 22, 2012)

but my colleagues are telling tht corsair 500W is not enough...... i shud hav close to 650W PSU.........
what shud I do??????????


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2012)

Unless you plan on overclocking your psu is fine.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 23, 2012)

Your PSU is good enough for mild overclocking too. CX500 will deliver you upto 450W without sweat. Avoid extreme overclocking like changing voltages, bumping frequencies to sky high.

P.S. : hell, i used to Run GTX 560 ti (OC) edition on Corsair CX400 along with components in my rig.


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

ajish said:


> but my colleagues are telling tht corsair 500W is not enough...... i shud hav close to 650W PSU.........
> what shud I do??????????


Spend more and buy HD 7850. HD 7850 is 15% faster than GTX 560 Ti and uses half the power.

HD 7850 is very power efficient, so it will work on your Corsair 500w PSU.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 23, 2012)

Some 560 Ti cards are coming in at 900MHz clock. Those are slightly better than HD 7850, but it's probably a better deal to just get 7850 because it is more power efficient and costs less compared to the 560 Ti at 900MHz.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 23, 2012)

If money is of no concern, get HD 7850 else your PSU is perfectly fine. No need to upgrade your PSU, waste of money IMO.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

@ OP - if you are getting GTX 560 here's a great deal for you 
MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2012)

+1 to topgear


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - if you are getting GTX 560 here's a great deal for you
> MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card



+1.
But it will be better if one can call them before buying. As for itwares sometimes they don't update their website with latest price.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ it's common with the most offline sellers who has a website - be it prime, smc, itdepot or itwares  but flipkart and other likewise services are doing a great job but their are prices are high for many IT products.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ A bit OT: At this point of time, just forget about flipkart. They are selling all the PC components at a very high price and to make things worse, they are selling some components beyond or near to the MRP.
Only a pricing mistake can make those components worthy of buying.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ buying from there saved you from walking for a new WD HDD on the hot summer - remember ?? 

Anyway, some pc products are still available there at a reasonable price and for those people who think it's Ok to pay extra for getting a product from there - it's just fine for them.

I remember one guy ordered something from itdepot and after placing the order they said they don't have the product with them anymore and bitfang did this with Cilus ( shipped wrong product ) and made the excuse of non availability later - website of MD comp not gets updated very frequently - FP is still little better than those and their 30 days Gurantee service is just awesome


----------



## ajish (Jul 8, 2012)

whats cost for HD 7850?????? any ideas?????? pls reply.....

Which HD 7850???? Asus or sapphire or msi or gigabyte?????? pls give me best one..........


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ Around 15.5k.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

ajish said:


> whats cost for HD 7850?????? any ideas?????? pls reply.....
> 
> Which HD 7850???? Asus or sapphire or msi or gigabyte?????? pls give me best one..........



if you can get the HD7850 Power Edition - costs around ~17k - this one is the best HD7850 on the market IMO.


----------



## ajish (Jul 13, 2012)

k....... thanks...... ahhhhhh.... cost of Geforce GTX 560 Ti???????? pls reply....... which one is the best HD 7850 or Geforce GTX 560 Ti???????? I have Corsair 500W psu.... Hope thats enough..........


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 13, 2012)

HD7850 2GB is superior to GTX560Ti. Look for Gigabyte Windforce OC version for a cheap and best HD7850. Else Sapphire, but it will be expensive. 
Prices are -

MSI GTX560Ti - 13.5k
Gigabyte HD7850 2GB - 15.5k

Moreover, HD7850 takes up a lot less power than GTX560Ti, approximately equal to HD6850. So the bottom line is, your PSU will get less sweaty when running a 7850 as compared to running GTX560Ti on that PSU.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

Gigabyte HD7850 has OC limitation of upto 1050 Mhz - the best possible HD7850 is HD7850 Power Edition though the cost is high - around ~17k


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 14, 2012)

Jumping from GTX 560 to HD7850 = 6.5K Price rise. If OP can afford then its great.
Second best thing is GTX560Ti @ 13.5k = 2.5K Price Rise.
Both will run fine on a Cosair 500W. So its your call.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

If you can spend extra money on a HD 7850. donot think it would be of much use getting a Ti version for 2.5k more.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

yep, the performance difference between 560 Ti and non Ti is only ~10-12% accross different game titles.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Jumping from GTX 560 to HD7850 = 6.5K Price rise. If OP can afford then its great.
> Second best thing is GTX560Ti @ 13.5k = 2.5K Price Rise.
> Both will run fine on a Cosair 500W. So its your call.



THere shouldn't be any comparison between 7850 & 560ti. Cause,
1. 560ti consumes more power than 7850.
2. 7850 is new gen card, thus power efficient.

Now considering the small price difference between 560ti & 7850, I think OP should buy 7850.


----------



## vkl (Jul 16, 2012)

@ajish
Go for hd7850


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 16, 2012)

Already mentioned it as Second best thing and not the Best thing. 3-4K price difference is not exactly small for most buyers imo.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you are getting it wrong.

Price of 560ti is ~14.2K
Price of HD7850 is ~16K
Its not even 2K.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2012)

Zotac GTX 560 is available in ebay for 10.7 k but after applying ICICIEOSS1
or ICICIEOSS2 coupon, it becomes 9.7  K.. Go for it, its a great gfx card


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> yep, the performance difference between 560 Ti and non Ti is only ~10-12% accross different game titles.


Yeah.. Stop crowding get non ti version.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think you are getting it wrong.
> 
> *Price of 560ti is ~14.2K*
> Price of HD7850 is ~16K
> Its not even 2K.



you can get one for Rs. 13.6k 
Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> you can get one for Rs. 13.6k
> Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



If op can get that then why not this -> Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti @ 13992 only..


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ I was just pointing to the cheapest possible GTX 560 Ti available and Forsa is a god company with 3 years warranty but at Rs. 384 extra the Zotac GTX 560 Ti is a vfery god dealwhich has clck speed and warranty period advantage - so Op should opt for the Zotac GTX 560 Ti ( the one you mentioned ).


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 19, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> If op can get that then why not this -> Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti @ 13992 only..



Oh nice. Local should be even lower. I actually quoted the price of MSI 560ti TFII OC and Hawk edition.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ are they still available ??


----------



## ajish (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.... friends......... *Does HD 7850 has a connection port for Generic PnP Monitor??????????* Mine is 7years old... Branded system........ I upgraded the system config........ and kept the monitor as it is........... (Generic PnP Monitor) this is what it shows in my device manager........ don't know actual port name......

my upgraded config:
i3 2100,Corsair 6GB RAM,1GB Zotac GT 520, Asus P8H61-MLX motherboard, WD 910GB HDD, Corsair CX 500W


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

ajish said:


> Thanks guys.... friends......... *Does HD 7850 has a connection port for Generic PnP Monitor??????????* Mine is 7years old... Branded system........ I upgraded the system config........ and kept the monitor as it is........... (Generic PnP Monitor) this is what it shows in my device manager........ don't know actual port name......
> 
> my upgraded config:
> i3 2100,Corsair 6GB RAM,1GB Zotac GT 520, Asus P8H61-MLX motherboard, WD 910GB HDD, Corsair CX 500W



A PnP has a VGA port right, if so, you can get a DVI to VGA port and it should work. Not sure though.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 22, 2012)

*image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00leIEjJQtuRuT/D-SUB-to-DVI-Connector.jpg
Above one is D-Sub
one on below is DVI...
Although every variant may not look same


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction on the "DVI" part. It is best to be specific. 

Above is D-Sub aka VGA.
Below is DVI-D.

DVI-D to VGA is not possible. DVI-I to VGA is possible.

DVI-D only carries digital signal. DVI-I carries both Digital and Analog signal.


ajish said:


> Thanks guys.... friends......... *Does HD 7850 has a connection port for Generic PnP Monitor?*


*
HD 7850 has a DVI-I (Dual Link) port.

The 4 squarish pins on the left side you are seeing carry VGA/Analog signal. If you'll buy a DVI-I to VGA cable and connect it to your monitor, your monitor will work.

I have a HD 6950. It also lacks a VGA port. I'm using DVI-I to VGA cable to use my monitor and it works.

*i.imgur.com/5Jgvt.png*


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

no need to buy a connector/cable - most of the gfx cards ( like HD7850 ) comes with at-least one DVI-VGA connector.

here's box content of Sapphire HD7850 

*i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/197697/article/Sapphire_HD_7850_OC/Sapphire%203.jpg


----------



## ajish (Aug 9, 2012)

Best Nvidia graphic card for 15K????????? pls reply...........


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2012)

None. Get a 7850 at around that price, else spend less and get a 560 (non Ti).


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

ajish said:


> Best Nvidia graphic card for 15K????????? pls reply...........



look at Chaitanya's post ( no. 33 ) and it's the best possible Nvidia GPU under 15k or else you have to opt for a HD7850.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 10, 2012)

get zotac 560 ti for 12400/- at techshop.in


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 10, 2012)

sudhir_3193 said:


> get zotac 560 ti for 12400/- at techshop.in



not a bad deal for this price. Is this new ?


----------



## ajish (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks...... sincerely thanks.........guys....... thanks........ Made My LIFE easy..........


----------

